# self employed freelance web designer uk - > usa



## jamesdean (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi all, 

been looking for a while on this and just looking to see if i can get any more input on this.. 

Been a freelance web designer in england now for a few years ( previously worked for a web design company for 3 years, after leaving university with a degree in engineering ).

Dream of moving to florida to live and work with a partner and a 1 year old in toe.

From what I can see I either need around $100k , or get employed on a h1b...

But cannot seem to see anywhere about being a self employed person - assuming cause its most likely no way I can get over their based on this ... 

So was just wondering if Im missing something here 

thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jamesdean said:


> So was just wondering if Im missing something here
> 
> thanks


No idea! Answer the questions here and I'll tell you with some degree of certainty.

I don't see where the $100k comes in. You've written nothing that would suggest you could transfer your business to the US, which would require that sort of investment for the chance of success. It's certainly not enough for an E2....and, anyway, I'd argue you couldn't move to the US on an E2.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

On a serious note - H1B for a freelance designer? Not very likely unless you have some real niche skills such as a poster earlier this week did. 
100k to start a business? Have you read up on E2 requirements? Please do so.
On a humerous note - I hope your resume is free of "toes" and the partner has a ring to show.


----------

